
Introducing Kindle Oasis - edward
http://www.amazon.com/New-Leather-Charging-High-Resolution-Includes/dp/B00REQKWGA
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11488082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11488082).

